

A design for time logging service needs your feedbacks - eguitarz
http://rocky-lake-5902.herokuapp.com/

======
edoceo
I'm seeing dangling, single item columns in the graph.

Also, clicking on different dates the view still shows 'Jul 13'

It looks like, when it's polished I'd be able to see where I'm spending (or
wasting) my time - which is awesome. Can it connect to other time tracking
services?

~~~
eguitarz
\- bug fixed \- I'm still thinking which service to connect. I'm using jawbone
up to record work-out time, so it might be the first one to integrate. (If you
have any good services, please advice)

------
eguitarz
This site is inspired by Github time graph. I spent my weekend to build this
prototype and would like to hear any feedbacks from HN. Thanks.

